# Looking for a new phone



## martint (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a new phone.
I'll be buying it late november and maybe early december...

Here's what I definitly need...
-Must work with T-Mobile (GSM)....Unlocked cingular phones are fine too.
-Must be Durable
-Must have a GREAT music system (I'll be using my phone as an mp3 player A LOT).
-Must be able to use my music as ringtones
-Bluetooth
-WiFi + Web Browser
-Great quality Camera + Video

I was really thinking about buying the iPhone 8GB...but I don't know!
Any better alternatives?

Thanks guys/grils


----------



## Pettos (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a hybrid PDA, o2 Stealth XDA phone. It does all that and is durable, i've had it for 7 months and having stopped loving it -- It's touch screen.

Check it out at:

www.seeo2.com


----------

